# Pennsylvania vs New York passing score



## victor2010 (May 30, 2011)

I want to take the FE exam this October. I hear from a lot of people that its much easier to pass in Pennsylvania than in other states. Does every state have a different passing score or are they all the same? should i just take it in NY?


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

My understanding is that all 50 states take the same exam. This applies to the FE, PE, and SE.


----------



## victor2010 (May 30, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> My understanding is that all 50 states take the same exam. This applies to the FE, PE, and SE.


i know that, i want to know if passing score if different?


----------



## victor2010 (Jun 2, 2011)

does anyone know? anyone?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 2, 2011)

victor2010 said:


> does anyone know? anyone?


They're the same. Otherwise, getting licensed in other states would be much more difficult. If you "passed" in one state but not the other, you'd have to retake the exam.


----------



## stlaggies (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> victor2010 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know? anyone?
> ...



I thought each state set its own cut off score?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2011)

They "can" if they wanted to, but most don't. What people are referring to when they say it is easier to get a PE in one state vs another is the experience and reference requirements needed. Some states require 5 references with so many of them needing to be PEs that oversaw your work, others just are professional references. Other states if you working for only 1 company for the required time you only need 1 PE reference.


----------



## victor2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> They "can" if they wanted to, but most don't. What people are referring to when they say it is easier to get a PE in one state vs another is the experience and reference requirements needed. Some states require 5 references with so many of them needing to be PEs that oversaw your work, others just are professional references. Other states if you working for only 1 company for the required time you only need 1 PE reference.



I actually meant cut off score.


----------



## chaocl (Sep 2, 2011)

victor2010 said:


> I want to take the FE exam this October. I hear from a lot of people that its much easier to pass in Pennsylvania than in other states. Does every state have a different passing score or are they all the same? should i just take it in NY?


The "FE" exam is same for the whole national(Shared the same cut score). The exam came from the NCEES. The fail percentage break down notice is been print and prepared by NCEES....before they send to every states. For example the national passed rate is 75%, if NY have 100 peole take and only 45 people passed. Or the other state might have 100 people take and 80 people passed.

However for the "PE" if a person received 70% from NCEES and he is register in NY that he will passed. If he recevied 69% that he will failed the test......but another person received 68% from NCEES and the fail percentage notice is been print from NCEES and send to his/her state in Georgia. NCEES might think he is failed but the person is veteran status. He/She will received passing score for the PE from Georgia.....but if he/she transfer/comity PE license to another states might got reject.

Anyway, good luck for the FE and PE exam.


----------

